# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Who has had their COVID vaccine?

## Total Eclipse

I got the J&J

----------


## firestar

Three times (Pfizer plus the booster).

----------


## CeCe

Had my vaccine  ::D:

----------


## Flavor

Yes

----------


## Otherside

AstraZeneca earlier this year. 

Will have to see if I get offered the booster.

----------


## Cuchculan

Only got the second dose this month. Was wauting till they began doing in the area I live in. Before that they were sending people up to 40 miles just to get the vaccine. Fine if you drive.

----------


## Ironman

First shot - April 20, second shot - May 13  
Both Pfizer.

----------


## rabidfoxes

Had my 2nd dose of Moderna in July. Not that keen on the next booster as the side effects were rough after the last one but will handle it when/if it comes.

----------


## CloudMaker

6DDE29B4-5841-432C-A419-61C7E4E913DE.jpeg

----------


## Ironman

> Had my 2nd dose of Moderna in July. Not that keen on the next booster as the side effects were rough after the last one but will handle it when/if it comes.



My mother (73) got her booster on November 5.  She was completely vaccinated by the end of January 2020, so the booster was LATE  :: .  I thought the CDC (get your S together, CDC!) they said eight months after the second dose.....that would put me at mid January if I decide to get it.  

After the "Jab or job" mandate 
@Otherside
 our JOEjanHorse instituted (I ahd to mention you Otherside because you'd get a kick out of the names I really call these politicians), I don't know if I will "go for three" simply because I feel like being a rebel.  You threatened my job over something stupid; I'll threaten your job by telling you I'm voting your @$$ out of office!

----------


## Otherside

@Ironman
 what does JOEjanHorse actually mean? Seen you call him that a few times, but IDK, don't really follow your politics so much beyond the big news that comes out. I mean biggeset news on Biden today here is that he farted in front of one of our royals. 

They are not mandating number 3 here, but rumours that they will just deactivate the travel pass if you are offered but refused, so you can't go on holiday and not isolate on return anymore. 

Did get offered number 3 at the end of the month. Will probably be Pfizer.

----------


## Lucid

J & J vaccine.Will be getting a Pfizer booster shot soon.The J & J vaccine data has been really unimpressive to say the least.

----------


## rabidfoxes

> My mother (73) got her booster on November 5.  She was completely vaccinated by the end of January 2020, so the booster was LATE .  I thought the CDC (get your S together, CDC!) they said eight months after the second dose.....that would put me at mid January if I decide to get it.



That's a long time to wait! (and worrying for the family, I imagine). My gran and one of my parents have had their 2nd booster already, with the second parent delaying slightly in order to have the flu vaccine. It does make me feel better, they're a little blase about social distancing.

----------


## CloudMaker

> My mother (73) got her booster on November 5.  She was completely vaccinated by the end of January 2020, so the booster was LATE .  I thought the CDC (get your S together, CDC!) they said eight months after the second dose.....that would put me at mid January if I decide to get it.  
> 
> After the "Jab or job" mandate 
> @Otherside
>  our JOEjanHorse instituted (I ahd to mention you Otherside because you'd get a kick out of the names I really call these politicians), I don't know if I will "go for three" simply because I feel like being a rebel.  You threatened my job over something stupid; I'll threaten your job by telling you I'm voting your @$$ out of office!



Don’t worry soon the CDC will say you’re unvaccinated if you’re 6 months overdue for a booster even if you’ve had the first two!! First vaccine in HISTORY that needs two doses and wears off in 6 months!!

Btw where is governor newsom??? Boosters are safe and effective my @$$!!!!

----------


## Ironman

> Don’t worry soon the CDC will say you’re unvaccinated if you’re 6 months overdue for a booster even if you’ve had the first two!! First vaccine in HISTORY that needs two doses and wears off in 6 months!!
> 
> Btw where is governor newsom??? Boosters are safe and effective my @$$!!!!



Gruesome was at a wedding with his aunt NancyPantsAntoinette - MASKLESS!  The wedding was for the granddaughter of gajillionaire J. Paul Getty.  Spoiled brats.

----------


## Ironman

> @Ironman
>  what does JOEjanHorse actually mean? Seen you call him that a few times, but IDK, don't really follow your politics so much beyond the big news that comes out. I mean biggeset news on Biden today here is that he farted in front of one of our royals. 
> 
> They are not mandating number 3 here, but rumours that they will just deactivate the travel pass if you are offered but refused, so you can't go on holiday and not isolate on return anymore. 
> 
> Did get offered number 3 at the end of the month. Will probably be Pfizer.



JOEjanHorse is taken from the epic Trojan Horse story.   Our Democratic Party shoved a gift horse (Joe Biden) to the American people - making him look like he was all proper and going to make our country happy, but unleash a ton of incompetent and nefarious people to do harm to the people of the United States.  

Well, in the Trojan Horse story, they sent a "gift horse" to their enemies who thought it was a legitimate horse gift.   Little did they know that as they slept, the enemy had hidden themselves in the horse the whole time and came out and attacked the people the next morning.

----------


## TuanJie

> Had my 2nd dose of Moderna in July. Not that keen on the next booster as the side effects were rough after the last one but will handle it when/if it comes.



Same.

And I wonder about quite a few experts saying it's more important to get the rest of the world vaccinated than for most people in affluent countries to get a booster. Won't it be mutation galore until we get to that point? Seems like an illogic allocation of resources. I'll take the booster if I get the offer though. My country seems to be quite late with it. Won't be any time soon for me, which I'm not concerned about.

----------


## Otherside

They held off here with the boosters because of the "should we be giving out 3rd doses when some of the world has not had 1 yet" concern, but now seem to have gone for the boosters here. 

@TuanJie
 Hope you're staying safe over there? Hearing about riots in parts of NL here over the covid restrictions.

----------


## TuanJie

@Otherside

Thanks for caring! I'm safe. Just came back from Portugal a week ago and didn't see this coming. A lot is brooding, but it's only a small fraction of the population which hijacks other people's COVID protests to go riot. The level of violence some are displaying is shocking. Half of them isn't even 18. The police shot some people in the leg because they were under attack themselves. Something like that very rarely happens over here. There has been a riot in my town too, longer ago. It was scary, but it wasn't close to where I live. I don't get the impression everything is falling apart, even though the situation is volatile and erupts from time to time. 

I haven't followed the news the last month. How's the food supply in the UK at the moment?

----------


## Otherside

@TuanJie
 Glad you're doing okay. Not good that the police have had to shoot though. Is always the case - a few people hijack a peaceful protest. 

Worries me that if the restrictions come back in here there will be riots like that here. People here are tired of the lockdowns, feel they've done there part, and theres quite a few who cant afford another load of restrictions. Means not getting paid for a few people, means there business will struggle to stay afloat, particularly with an energy crisis meaning the cost of electric and gas is now at an all time high and inflation being what it is. 

Food shortages? Not to bad at the moment, never was particularly bad where I live, only thing I really saw a shortage of here was Spring Onions - but seem to have resolved itself. Cost of food has shot up though. It's there, but it will just cost you a lot more. About 5% more on each item, all adding up. Was a petrol shortage a while back
 That one was partially self inflicted though, petrol giants said there would be shortages because they wanted HGV Visas, and off everyone ran to the petrol stations with twenty Jerry Cans "just in case." System really isnt designed for people filling up Jerry cans. Station near me had to put a ?30 maximum purchase limit on.

----------


## TuanJie

@Otherside

It's a scary time. Such a volatile mixture, also combined with the aftermath of Brexit and polarisation. It puts some in impossible positions, no doubt. 
So you're in a relatively good place, food wise? That's significant. 5% more on each item adds up though, indeed. Over here, there seems to be no end to government support for various groups. They have been keeping businesses afloat, for instance. Is it more of an each man for himself situation in the UK?

----------


## Otherside

@TuanJie


Everything that could have gone wrong seems to have all gone wrong at the same time, throw Brexit and covid pressures into the mix...prices go up. 

I am fine for good and power, lot more people that wont be this year. "Heat or Eat" (do you eat or turn on the heating) was a thing here to begin with, will get worse this year. Temperatures are starting to hit freezing here, is predicted to get a lot colder soon. There will be a lot more people freezing to death this year

There was support throughout the lockdowns. that is shutting off now though, there was a lot of holes in the support that meant you may not have been eligable. .

----------


## TuanJie

@Otherside

I'd never thought I'd say this to anybody from the UK, but good to hear you've got food and power covered! More people will get into trouble with the cold if it comes, here too. Hope we'll have one of those winterless winters I'd gotten used to in recent years. 

Had swapped showering for washing 6 weeks ago or so, as a means of preparing for my trip. Seems like the perfect timing to keep that going. Cuts a lot off of the energy bill. Stopped heating the house a few years ago. Can do so because I'm in the middle of a well insulated apartment complex. My neighbors pay for my heating without knowing. Ventilate the house every morning. The coldest it has ever gotten here with this regime was about 12C, while it was -15C outside. I'm a lucky bastard.

----------


## CloudMaker

I feel so bad for those of u in colder climates I hate the snow the only 1 good thing I can say about California is the coldest it gets here is about 35F idk what that is in C

----------


## Otherside

@TuanJie
 
Yeah, I have a similar setup. Neighbours mostly keep my apartment heated. One good thing about living in a new build is that it is well insualted.. Have had mine on a bit this week mind.

Have lived in a cold house during the winter (not that I couldn't afford it, housemate several years back just refused to turn on the heating at all and for some stupid reason, flung open every single window to "prevent condensation", even during snow, still don't understand his logic). Can be nasty to both your physical and mental health living in the cold. 

@CloudMaker

Not to bad at the moment here, hitting 32F at nights. Rumours of 10F coming in December. Would love to live in the California temperatures.

----------


## TuanJie

> ...the coldest it gets here is about 35F idk what that is in C



 1.7C Been using a website to bridge the metric gap and make myself more understandable and vice versa: https://www.unitconverters.net/tempe...converter.html

----------


## TuanJie

@Otherside

High five! Poor neighbors we have... There are limits to where I'm willing to take this too. Health is numero uno for me. Currently 66F indoors here, while approaching freezing at night outside. My heating only kicks in if temps drop below 55.4 F, which only happened once, when it was around 5F outside for two weeks. Been going like this for a couple of years and I must say it's kinda nice to sync with the seasons within a reasonable bandwidth. Gets too hot to my taste in summer. Makes it a lot harder to sleep.

----------


## Otherside

@TuanJie

Oh I know what you mean about the summer. Was like I was living in a sauna this August. Too hot to sleep. Don't really do aircon in homes in the UK. 
My flat is at a comfortable 21C/66F at the moment. Heating off. Shouldn't be to cold here tonight, 1c/33. I just turn mine on and off as needed. 
"Artic storm" supposedly hitting UK this weekend mind. Rumours of snow. You can place bets here on whether or not there will snow on christmas day and apparently, according to the gambling companies, it is more likely and they have slashed the odds.

----------


## TuanJie

@Otherside

Oh waw, you've taken the art of free heating to another level  ::  Arctic storm isn't looking good. Have managed those well before with this setup? To go a bit more on topic, how's the vaccination rate over there? I'm not up to date anymore. It's 84% here, if I'm not mistaken. 8% is definitely not going to get vaccinated, the other 8% still may or might. Government seems to get quite desperate with dramatically rising hospitalizations atm. Tomorrow we'll get a new press conference. I expect either a lockdown or at least stricter rules. More riots starting that evening seems what can be expected. The first rioters in the last ones have gotten a sentence already. The defense is becoming disgusting to read about, if you consider the level of violence and the impact on society on first responders. Stuff like: "I'm very sorry, I got carried away. I came to watch and only threw one stone when things got out of hand. I couldn't go anywhere anymore".

----------


## Otherside

@TuanJie
 
Will have to see how the flat performs. Article storm - haven't had one in a while, don't think. 

Vaccine rate is mostly good. Mostly trust them here, mostly went and got them. Were slow off the mark starting the boosters mind. Is ramping up now though. Got mine booked for this weekend. Probably the only thing they actually managed to do well here was the vaccinations. Don't really have vaccine passports in England though
 Not restricted from doing anything if you dont have it - except you wont be able to enter the UK and avoid a quarantine of 10 days if you are not vaccinated. Unofficially, they were worried about the uptak in the 80+ group. Then they finally clocked that it was low because they sent out reminders via text message and asked them to book online. Least in my area that was the case, was what I heard from a friend of mine working in that area. 

They are saying they will not do another lockdown. Cases have been higher than European average for a while, same with deaths/hospitalizations. But have been stable, havent been overwhelming the hospitals at the moment. Will see if it stays like that. Are being told this year that Christmas will not be cancelled like last year (they locked us down a few days before Christmas last year.)

I agree, some of the stuff I've seen from the riots over there is horrendous. Attacking first responders...yeah, not good. Sure peer pressure and there age played a part. But no excuse.

----------


## TuanJie

@Otherside

Did you make it through Arwen alright? A serious storm, I see. 

The difference in approach is significant. Looks like non vaccinated people will gradually be more and more restricted in where they can go over here. Tomorrow a sort of evening/night lockdown will take effect for everyone. Hospitals are being overwhelmed with new cases. Again. 70% at the ICU is not vaccinated. 1.2 million adults aren't vaccinated. Still very high potential for a horrible scenario. Doctors are warning for code black approaching rapidly. If that's a Dutch term: that's when doctors have to choose for who'm there'll be a bed in the ICU and for who'm not. 
Other healthcare has been severely scaled down to accommodate the new COVID cases. Not everybody is going to survive that. People waiting for radiation, for instance. It's pretty bad. 

I'm worried about the elderly and more vulnerable people. We're the lowest in Europe with boosters. Only 0,6% per 100 inhabitants. The other day I read a booster will most likely be coupled with the corona pass in the EU in the near future. No booster, no access. Won't happen for me any time soon. I'm the only one in my family who is vaccinated. Sisters and mother are anti vaxx. I'm worried about my mother and niece who has asthma. Mom has an auto immune disease and is 74. Everybody will contract COIVD soon or later. 

Taken from a screen shot, a bit blurry. 
Booster NL.jpg

----------


## Otherside

@TuanJie

Thanks, I'm doing okay. All advised to stay indoors today though, so have just stayed in my apartment today. Is a noisy storm though. 98mph/160kmh gusts of winds here. Been a few images of lorrys being blown over. Cousins opted to drive back up to Scotland in this today. 

That doesn't sound good if it's approaching that. Other care being shut off...yeah, i agree. Kills people in other ways. Heard here a few months back that the Cancer backlog is several months long (as in the screenings for cancer are being put off, so early detections wont be happening.)

I hope your Mum and niece are okay through this. Looks like its going to be a rough winter for some places in Europe.

I think you're right - we're probably all going to get it at somepoint.

I've got my booster tomorrow. May be fun getting to it with Arwen though.

----------


## Cuchculan

In Ireland it looks like lockdown again. Though will they actually call it lockdown? I had said no to that one. The health experts want us locked down for Christmas. In a sense I can see why. The numbers are through the roof again. Is not getting any better. So the question been asked of the government is do you just let it get worse? Because doing nothing will mean things getting worse. Restrictions brought in last week were a joke. Places to close earlier. That meant that those places simply opened earlier. Thus changing nothing at all. So I can see them hitting us with a lot of new restrictions. That will amount to a near lockdown. But not actually calling it a lockdown. I do think social distancing needs to be brought back in. People have let that one go out the window here. Might be on a queue and have the person behind you nearly on your back. I like my space as it is. Limit the number to shops again. To hell with football matches and all of that. Let them have their games. Without the fans. Because that is a big issue. Large gatherings. So that might be what they aim things at. To stop large numbers been in one place.

----------


## Otherside

We have some restrictions back. Masks back in stores and on public transport. If you fly back into the UK from abroad its a Day 2 PCR + quarantine until the result of that. Entry banned from most of Southern Africa unless you are a citizen or resident, then its 10 days in a quarantine hotel at your own expense. Only they made the announcement and didn't tell anyone when these new rules were coming into place. So now everyone is a bit confused. Anyone coming back from abroad is wondering, is a LTF enough, or do I need to get a PCR and isolate until result? (Bet you the guys at passport control haven't got a clue either, as always...) This being because of Omicron. Not because of cases. Still allowing travel from Austria, for example, which is high.

Lot of noise about Omicron from here. Thanks to the UK media being a hysteria machine ("We're all going to die!" "Christmas cancelled again!", blah de blah), hard to filter it out. But looks like the symptoms are "unusual but mild". 

South Africa is pissed with us. And the rest of the world for shutting off there flights. Can see where they're coming from. World shut off all travel from UK when it was Alpha that was here. Big queues at the ferry terminals when France stopped the ferries and the trains. Whole load of lorry drivers stranded here unable to get back.

----------


## Cuchculan

One major change is asking younger kids to wear face masks. Telling others to just don't do stupid things. Come on. Tell people not to do things and they will go right out and do it. Just waiting to hear if anywhere is been closed down again. Suggestion is barbers and the likes. All Christmas Pantos and other shows are off. Even if they are not off people and simply cancelling orders for tickets. Should learn more as the day moves along. Still think they will target places with crowds of people. Especially indoor places. I might be wrong. We will know later.

----------


## TuanJie

@Otherside

Gosh, that's some serious wind! Good to hear you're okay. How's the booster landing? The fallout of my second shot was pretty rough.

Indeed it's not looking all that good, pandemic wise. What I hear about the pathology of the Omicron variant is encouraging though. It would be pretty awesome if it's more infectious, but less harmful. From my limited understanding of virology at least. 

It's hard not to worry about my non-vaccinated family. It's simply a matter of time before they'll be infected. My mother is careful, but I wonder what her thoughts are about the future. Staying pretty much indoors indefinitely doesn't look very appealing. I can't see how this is a sustainable strategy. It looks to me my family is scared about COVID, but even more scared for a vaccine against it. COVID is here to stay, so it'll be a miracle if they won't get infected at some point. That doesn't seem to sink in much. It's not like they believe it's a common flew or something like that. Guess that's the worst of both worlds.

----------


## Otherside

@TuanJie


Thank you. Booster went fine, are now rolling it out to all adults at 3 months after second dose because of Omicron. It would definatley be good if it was the more infectious, less lethal version of covid. Will likely be more cases in the UK, will have to see if it outcompetes Delta. So far, no other variant has been able to. 

I hope your family stay safe through this. Horrid times.

----------


## Cuchculan

263323558_10159198442190100_2027728147352128887_n.jpg

----------


## Otherside

> 263323558_10159198442190100_2027728147352128887_n.jpg



Rule of six back? 

Due to Omicron or rising cases?

----------


## Cuchculan

Both. Did say they would bring in more restrictions. They done just that. Vaccinated are blaming the unvaccinated now. Have to see were this one goes.

----------


## Ironman

I went through a ten-day quarantine after Thanksgiving.  I was exposed to people who were directly exposed to a person who had it.  The person had a 101F fever and stayed home while the rest of the family met.  My stepsister's family.  She has three kids and an exchange student.  The exchange student was sick.  Two days later, my stepmom got a call from her and said that the exchange student tested Corona positive.  Then came the family.....

The oldest daughter is 20, in college, and vaccinated......but could still be carrying Corona.
The middle son tested negative (he's 18 )…..he had Corona last year and didn't know it!
The son's girlfriend, who was at the dinner, tested positive.  
The youngest daughter (17 in January) tested positive.  

Three cases added right there.  My stepmother just had her booster thee days before Thanksgiving and was told that it was good after 24-48 hours.  She quarantined six days.

This is our latest info from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta, Georgia.
For the vaccinated....
If there is exposure - a combined time of 15 minutes or more in a 24 hour period.  Quarantine mode is suggested.  (We were around each other for 3-4 hours, talking, hugs, handshaking).  
A total of TEN days quarantine if untested; FOURTEEN for unvaccinated.  Isolation needed for symptomatic people with Corona.
If tested.....
The person must wait FIVE days, up to SEVEN days before even taking a test.  If the test is negative, quarantine ends.  If it is positive, then 10-14 days is suggested.  

I was told by the staff at my mother's assisted living home that (1) appointments to be tested are hard to get, (2) tests are likely not in stock, and (3) only the test that requires lab work is accepted by most places....the rapid test isn't considered acceptable since it can have false negatives.

----------


## Otherside

How much do they cost over there? I know people who have flown over to the US, say it's going to be $150+ for a PCR for all of them and getting it done in 48 hours is going to be a tall order (need a negative test in order to board a plane to the UK) - non-citizens though, and admittedly, don't really need to be going on holiday over there. 

They are free here, have always appeared in my mailbox within 24 hours hour when I've put in an order. Unless you travel. Then it's $50 range, probably won't appear the same week you need it. Because why should anyone else pay for tests if you go on holiday. But it has become a bit of a joke when you pay money for a test and it doesn't show up. Go abroad it's now pay for antigen test to board plane home, pay for a test to be done before Day 2, isolate until negative result. Will not let you on a plane to the UK unless they see all of that. (Then they don't check any of it when you land, just point you towards the automatic passport gates). 

Exposure here is 10 days if it is omicron. No special treatment for being vaccinated. Can avoid it if it's non-omicron and vaccinated, unless you have symptoms. If you are told to isolate by test and trace it is illegal not to isolate and they can (and will) enforce it if needed.

----------


## Cuchculan

Would it really surprise anybody to hear a statement released has said this latest variant is no worse than any other variant. All but telling us one is the same as the other. But medical experts in SA were saying that from the start.

----------


## TuanJie

Gonna get boosted out of 2021 at December 31st  ::D:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

We're being contacted by the health authorities for a 3rd shot now, here in British Columbia.

----------


## Ironman

I had my booster the day before your post - December 29, 2021

----------


## Cassie

I?ve had Covid recently but I?ve got 2 Pfizer vaccines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The province didn't hound me to get a booster like they did for my 2nd shot (texting and emailing everyday) so I'm still at only two.

I do get rapid tested once or twice a week at work and I've remained covidfree.

----------

